# THRIVE ON : ON162860	Grimsby



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Gents can anyone help me with this vessel built in Sweden and sold to Grimsby in 1931 .. I think she was there until 1937 , what was her reg number?? and who owned her?? Where did she go in 1937 .. All help really appreciated!!


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

She was GY371 registered in GY 5/8/1931 sold foreign 10/8/1937
GRT 48 NRT 19
Sorry that's all I have.
Registration do***ents available from here. 
http://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/details/r/C13312312

regards
Roger


----------



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

Brilliant Roger .. thats a great start .. I will have a look in the local records here when I get rid of this sodding cold .. really appeciated!!! Thank you very much


----------



## James 82 (6 mo ago)

Hi there. I have just seen these messages asking for information about the Thrive On. This was my Great Grandfather’s boat so I’m interested in any information you may have.


----------



## Dan McKay (Mar 15, 2021)

James 82 said:


> Hi there. I have just seen these messages asking for information about the Thrive On. This was my Great Grandfather’s boat so I’m interested in any information you may have.


 Hi James .. I am interested in this vessel as she was built in Sweden not far from me , unfortunately I have no more information to add , Our local archive reopens at the end of November after a rebuild so hope to get another look then


----------

